# DVC BEach Club May 21,2016 to July 31,2016



## 1965 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have (144) RCI TPU points in an on going RCI Exchange for a one Bedroom
at the Disney Vacation club Beach club villas between the dates of May 21,2016 to July 31,2016?   Please advise if the deposits for these dates have been made yet by DVC?  They were made in the past the first week of December.


----------



## CCR (Nov 21, 2015)

Haven't seen any DVC yet for past the first week of May.  Mostly just SSR


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 21, 2015)

1965 said:


> I have (144) RCI TPU points in an on going RCI Exchange for a one Bedroom
> at the Disney Vacation club Beach club villas between the dates of May 21,2016 to July 31,2016?   Please advise if the deposits for these dates have been made yet by DVC?  They were made in the past the first week of December.



Things have not been good in the RCI/ DVC world 

Hope you are well


----------



## Janann (Nov 22, 2015)

@1965, if you do some digging around on the message boards you'll see that the most common resort these days for a DVC exchange is Saratoga Springs.  Next in line is Old Key West.  If you would be OK with a resort other than the Beach Club, I recommend that you expand your search.


----------



## wed100105 (Nov 22, 2015)

There is an ongoing thread regarding DVC matches in the Sightings forum. Come join us!


----------



## Cyberc (Nov 29, 2015)

A fellow tugger got a match for a 2br at aulani this past week. So it's possible to get a 2br at dvc but you need an old ogs to match. 

For future searches I wouldn't recommend 140tpu'es. It's way too much. From what I read elsewhere 60 tpues should be max for a vacation. So for safe keeping you could do 65. 

This way you would have more than one OGS or have the option to take a vacation and still keep your OGS running. 

Regards


----------



## 1965 (Dec 11, 2015)

No confirmation yet

Can anyone confirm if any DVC one Bedroom units for late May,2016
have been matched with RCI ongoing exchanges


----------



## wed100105 (Dec 11, 2015)

That question can be answered in the "Sightings Forum" in the DVC thread there.


----------



## cdimi (Dec 12, 2015)

matched with a 1 bedroom ssr 05/20/16 ongoing search


----------



## cdimi (Dec 12, 2015)

May 20 1 bedroom. ssr ongoing search


----------

